# '05 A4, need advice on shifter problem, electical? =(



## Arkuss (Oct 8, 2007)

A couple weeks ago the 12v outlet in my center console stopped working, and the back light for the "P R N D 3 2 1" went out, i'm pretty sure the button you push in to shift to drive feels a bit different "spongy" I guess would describe it. The light in the center console still works and the T/C light near the "P R N D 3 2 1" still works. I checked the interior fuses and all were good. 

Also when i was backing into my parking spot the other day when i shifted from reverse to park my speedometer jumped suddenly to 100mph even though i was stopped. it tripped my overspeed alarm. 

I was really hoping someone could give me some advice, maybe a wire came loose somewhere under the center console? :confused

I'm low on funds and my dealer loves to attempt to screw me out of every penny they can. 

Any help, input, or advice would be greatly appreciated. I love my goat and have really tried to baby her, i drive like an old man and only very occasionally open her up on the highway. thanks again


----------



## Arkuss (Oct 8, 2007)

Update , using the directions stickied above i took the center console apart, unplugged and replugged all the harnesses, and checked for anything loose. all seems ok now, not sure where the short/loose wire was but as long as it all works i'm happy =)


----------

